# Man Finds 50,000 bees inside his home



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Calif. Man Finds 50,000 Bees Inside Home | ABC News Blogs - Yahoo!

I never post here because I have an extreme bee and wasp phobia, so extreme that I will be hiding in a closet somewhere after reading this. However, I immediately thought of you guys and wanted to share!


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

wow! That's a great news story. thanks for sharing it!


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Well, with your phobia you probably don't want to know that this happens all the time! Beekeepers often get calls about bees in walls. There's a whole sub-niche of beekeepers who focus on doing removals of bees from buildings.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

YIKES! I will never live in a house again, lol.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

what I would like to know , is were is the sign up list ,, I would love to be put on this list to have 50,000 bees move in


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just let one of your swarms move in your house Tom. Wait a month or two and you will have 50000 in your house and maybe even more.

I get calls all the time to remove bees. I don't do houses, Or from in trees they want cut down and are to close to the house for me to do.


 Al


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

beccachow said:


> I never post here because I have an extreme bee and wasp phobia, so extreme that I will be hiding in a closet somewhere after reading this. However, I immediately thought of you guys and wanted to share!




Here is a link to a video;

[url]http://m.wimp.com/beesextracted/

You should watch it for the therapy value, BC.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Al ,, no ,, I was just kidding about getting them in the house ,, I have enough to do with out bees in the walls to deal with ,, and I like to have a say about what comes in the house ..


----------

